# insulating garage door



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi guys, what doo you recommend for insulating my up and over garage door? I have a clearance of 30mm.


----------



## Crash (Apr 14, 2009)

Kingspan Celotex or one of the non branded (read that as cheaper) insulation boards come in 25mm & 30mm sheets if i remember correctly.


----------



## imycool (Sep 20, 2010)

what can I do to stop draft and crud getting underneath an up and over door when its closed - it makes a mess in the garaage


----------



## Crash (Apr 14, 2009)

Fit a rubber seal strip along the bottom of the door so when closed it will prevent anything getting through.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

imycool said:


> what can I do to stop draft and crud getting underneath an up and over door when its closed - it makes a mess in the garaage


Wait till it's dark. Turn the lights on in the garage, then from outside close the garage door and look for light round the door.

Seal all the gaps where you see light with rubber trims, you can get kits on ebay etc.

Floor stop also makes a big difference.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Is the trim to fit on the inside on the garage doors?


----------



## richardr (Oct 21, 2013)

imycool said:


> what can I do to stop draft and crud getting underneath an up and over door when its closed - it makes a mess in the garaage


Buy one of those sausage dog things your Granny uses against her doors


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Maby foil backed bubble wrap would be nice and cheap and nice and slim but maby not look the best 
Whats the door made of?


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

It's a metal door. Think I will look at the foil backed celotex stuff.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Careful of the weight of material you put on it as it may stress the mechanism and also may it difficult to open and close.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I glued polystyrene sheeting to the door on the inside..its light and insulates well. For sealing under and around look for the water pipe insulators a sort of hollow long foam rubber sausage with a slit to be able to put it on the pipe. If you use the slit you can slide it onto the lip on the inside of the garage door and that reduces the room under the door with out adding weight or being difficult to do.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

hibberd said:


> I glued polystyrene sheeting to the door on the inside..its light and insulates well. For sealing under and around look for the water pipe insulators a sort of hollow long foam rubber sausage with a slit to be able to put it on the pipe. If you use the slit you can slide it onto the lip on the inside of the garage door and that reduces the room under the door with out adding weight or being difficult to do.


Any pics?


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

p1tse said:


> Any pics?


I don't but can make them..but of what would you like them? I will not be home till Sunday so can only post them then.

Rog


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

No rush

Just wanted to see what it looks like


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

p1tse said:


> No rush
> 
> Just wanted to see what it looks like


Here a re a couple of pictures taken with my phone..


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

what glue did you use? could never get mine to stick for longer than a couple of months in my old garage...:wall:
and what glue for celetex/kingspan?
rgds stu


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Some good ideas. Never actually thought about insulating the inside of the door before!! DOH!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, some food for thought for the new year


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

sfstu said:


> what glue did you use? could never get mine to stick for longer than a couple of months in my old garage...:wall:
> and what glue for celetex/kingspan?
> rgds stu


Mine has been up now for about 3 years, to be honest I dont know I had a friend do it when he was lookin for some work. It cannot be anyhting special though..probably just contact adhesive. Makes a huge difference to how warm and cold it is inside, that door was always horribly cold.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

What about thermal insulation foil

http://www.wickes.co.uk/thermal-insulation-foil-roll-600mmx8m/invt/210022/


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

p1tse said:


> What about thermal insulation foil
> 
> http://www.wickes.co.uk/thermal-insulation-foil-roll-600mmx8m/invt/210022/


I used this to insulate the interior of my Campervan before the interior was fitted. Easy to fit using evo stik spray adhesive, lightweight and super easy to fit and trim. :thumb:


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

z4alfie said:


> I used this to insulate the interior of my Campervan before the interior was fitted. Easy to fit using evo stik spray adhesive, lightweight and super easy to fit and trim. :thumb:


I'm doing just that with my door at the moment. I've already sealed it off with this kit:

http://www.weatherstop.co.uk

Very good and easy to fit.


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

imycool said:


> what can I do to stop draft and crud getting underneath an up and over door when its closed - it makes a mess in the garaage


http://www.screwfix.com/p/garage-seal-2500mm-aluminium/29327#


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

These look good as well

http://www.garagedoorseals.co.uk


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

p1tse said:


> What about thermal insulation foil
> 
> http://www.wickes.co.uk/thermal-insulation-foil-roll-600mmx8m/invt/210022/


I've had that on my fibreglass garage door for about ten yrs, really does make a difference. I've got a small workshop with a lathe at the end and spend many hours out there in the winter an it stays really warm.

I used loads of 2" double sided tape to apply it, got it 'free' from work at the time :thumb:


----------

